
Is Universal Basic Income a Free Lunch? - 0xferruccio
https://ferrucc.io/posts/ubi/
======
0xferruccio
Recently Andrew Yang's UBI proposal is got a lot of support, so I decided to
try and collect some arguments both in favor and against his proposal.

I hope this starts more discussions around this topic!

